# Fish removal



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Okay ... does anyone have a fish trap I can borrow or know where I can find one.

I need to get my blue tang out due to ICH. I'm not about to rip apart my rock work and the sucker is too damn quick and hides in the caves I 've created when he sees the net coming !

All other fish livestock don't have ich but the PBT. It just comes back a couple of days and then goes away ( cleaner shrimp) only to come back after a week or so.

Will likely try and treat with Kordon ICH attack in my DT. Am I wasting my money ?



Mikey


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a large net you can use to catch him. Still will be a challenge.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

JOn from JT Acrylics has great fish traps.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Contact Jon at J T Acrylics 
He's a member on this forum 
He can help


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

The ich attack in your dt is a waste of money. Also if you want to rid your tank of ich you will need to run your dt fishless for a few months


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I picked up a trap from JT yesterday and it works pretty good.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

thanks guys. I'll reach out to JT


----------



## KeystoneAquatics (Sep 29, 2014)

I made my own trap with a large PVC pipe and a trap door on the end. Worked perfectly with a damsel.


----------



## KeystoneAquatics (Sep 29, 2014)

I just used scraps I had at home and zip ties. The two pipes on the left side have a space large enough the door (piece of acrylic) can be dropped down when the fish goes in for food. Door is attached to a string of zip ties to the surface and you just drop the door down once the fish is in.


----------

